# Scottish Reformation History Essay Competition



## MAV (Dec 5, 2008)

Please could I ask you all to promote if possible the following essay competition in your church, denomination, school, home school etc? Scottish Reformation Society ISLE OF LEWIS BRANCH The age groups range from 0-25 and all are related to the history of the Scottish Reformation period.

19-25 Age Group visit www.andrewmelville.co.nr
The Andrew Meville Essay Competition is an opportunity to win a prize with a cash value of £120 for an essay on early modern Scottish history of the Reformation period. 

Who can enter the Essay Competition?

The Competition is open to anyone aged 19-25 years on 1 March 2009.

What are the prizes?

1st Prize £60 cash, £60 book tokens
2nd Prize £50 cash and £50 book tokens
3rd Prize £40 cash and £40 book tokens

What is the title?

“Assess the relative importance of Edinburgh and St Andrews in the formation of the Scottish Presbyterian Church from 1559 to 1592.”


----------



## jd.morrison (Dec 5, 2008)

why could I have not heard about this last year? and the year before... BLAH! I have just turned 26 this year...


----------

